# Confused on pressure relief valves.



## pcumming (Oct 5, 2018)

I have a few customers in a cul-de-sac that are on a hill. Their PSI is about 120 at their house. A few have had leaks in the center of their cul-de-sac requiring digging 12 feet down.


I would like to lower the pressure via a PRV at the meter which is 200 feet away (downhill) from their homes. And I would then remove the PRV from their home that is already there.


I have been told by 2 plumbing associates that such a valve would reduce the pressure too much.


I could use some help. I reached out to city water company but no reply. Tried calling, etc...



Thank you so much

Peter


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Today’s entertainment is brought to you by pcumming....


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

is that pre cumming? you can get therapy for that...


----------



## pcumming (Oct 5, 2018)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> is that pre cumming? you can get therapy for that...





I thought this was a professional forum...


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

It is. However we sometimes get people on here that are so unprofessional that they don’t bother reading the house rules. That’s a pretty big insult.


----------



## pcumming (Oct 5, 2018)

I can take a joke and have heard tons of them, unfortunate name by parents, but this is an issue I am trying to solve for 9 customers. Thanks


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

pcumming said:


> I thought this was a professional forum...


are you a professional? and your asking for the wrong valve...


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

gods honest truth I went to high school with a kid whose name was Harry Dick, no BS..he took a ribbing but was good all round...now thats a name I would change..


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> gods honest truth I went to high school with a kid whose name was Harry Dick, no BS..he took a ribbing but was good all round...now thats a name I would change..


I got one for ya, totally honest with this one. When I was a kid we had neighbors with the last name Positorie. They named their daughter Susan. I was about 4 when we moved so I had no idea what that meant.

Fast forward twenty years or so I was talking with my dad about the farm, trying to restore old memories. Asked him what the the names of the really nice elderly couple was that would always give me yogurt when we’d visit. Still makes me chuckle to this day!


----------



## canuck92 (Apr 1, 2016)

Ill translate the sarcasm.

just post an intro dude. Go to the intro section and write some stuff years in the trade, type of work etc..like a dating profile for plumbers.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

HINT HINT............ https://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/why-post-intro-11368/


----------



## pcumming (Oct 5, 2018)

Ok, so know one has an answer. Got it


----------



## canuck92 (Apr 1, 2016)

Put 2 prv's in series an dial them down accordingly....


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

pcumming said:


> Ok, so know one has an answer. Got it


You were just given the answer:vs_laugh:



ShtRnsdownhill said:


> HINT HINT............ https://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/why-post-intro-11368/


Alright, if you promise to go away....

You need to increase the size of the water mains to reduce the pressure. I’m going to go out on a limb and guess you have 3/4 to 1” mains. If you dig and replace it with 2-2 1/2”. You’ll still have good volume and will reduce the pressure. There’s a formula out there, but I’m having a hard time finding it at the moment.


----------



## canuck92 (Apr 1, 2016)

The formula is LxW×H


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

You’re right! Turns out I was looking in the wrong section of my book. 

Another question though, you and are in a cold climate, he’s from down south, would the formula still work in a warmer climate? When I moved from San Diego to Michigan it was like having to learn the trade all over again! Luckily I found a good Master that took me in and had the patience.


----------



## canuck92 (Apr 1, 2016)

Oh yea your right well if hes down south is LxWxH then change celcius to fahrenheit 🤔


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Did anyone show him the putty trick yet? One of the easiest ways to reduce pressure.

Remember the guy had a similar issue a couple weeks ago and it did wonders.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Tango said:


> Did anyone show him the putty trick yet? One of the easiest ways to reduce pressure.
> 
> Remember the guy had a similar issue a couple weeks ago and it did wonders.


use the bread trick but for 120 psi you need a whole loaf of hard italian for that..


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

the sad truth is people dont want to follow rules or put any effort into anything, I bet he googled and couldnt find the answer and figured to just stop here for a quick answer and contribute nothing like many of the 1 post wonders, they get what they want and poof gone till they need more free advice..


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> use the bread trick but for 120 psi you need a whole loaf of hard italian for that..


There's probably another pre-cum joke in there somewhere.

I feel like there is some relevant information missing from the original post. So if I wanted to give a valid answer I really couldn't.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Alan said:


> There's probably another pre-cum joke in there somewhere.
> 
> I feel like there is some relevant information missing from the original post. So if I wanted to give a valid answer I really couldn't.


I know exactly what he needs but he doesnt even know what hes asking for...im not gona go into any detail here since he is probably long gone,,probably went to the DIY site for answers..


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> I know exactly what he needs but he doesnt even know what hes asking for...im not gona go into any detail here since he is probably long gone,,probably went to the DIY site for answers..


Good ridden too. Best thing to do is feed them information that will make them look like an idiot at a box store or supply house that sells to the public..... or they waste a snit ton of money from what “some guy said on the internet” after being berated by the same guy that called him an idiot. Never hold up in court, but would teach a lesson or two to waste our time.... 


Even though the entertainment is always appreciated....


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

I knew a kid named Andrew Andrewton


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Served with a kid in the corps. I can’t remember where he was from, but middle eastern. Good kid. His last name started with a P and was sixteen letters long. Nobody could pronounce his name other than a Russian guy. We all called the middle eastern kid P16.. the Russian guy, “Ruski” after a year of yelling at the Russian him on the flight line to pronounce his name I finally got it! Don’t waste your time asking me what It was... started with an S and it wasn’t Sputnik..

Those were the times.


----------



## exclamation (Mar 11, 2013)

Logtec said:


> I knew a kid named Andrew Andrewton


I had a boss named David Davidson - sounded like forest Gump, so the joke was “my names David Davidson, people call me David Davidson”


----------

